# Groomed again



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Her groom a couple weeks ago wasn't very good. She was a bit uneven cause she was impateint with me and so I had to hurry to get her done. Today I took her a bit shorter and got it more even. Still kept the legs long though so the look is starting to appear more "cocker" poo. Also interesting to see the change in the texture of the coat as the baby fuzz comes off.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ooh you're good! I love big chunky legs but with Poppy's mud obsession it just doesn't work for us


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Beautiful girl, she looks like a lamb!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Wow Barb.... is there no end to your talents?
Sewing.
Knitting.
Dog grooming....
Maggie looks amazing


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Marzi said:


> Wow Barb.... is there no end to your talents?
> Sewing.
> Knitting.
> Dog grooming....
> Maggie looks amazing


Thanks Marzi.
There is also crochet and bobbin lace in my repertoire.  But sadly, not the greatest at cooking.


----------

